
The Cold, Hard Math Says Netflix Could Crash 70% - axiomdata316
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/08/06/the-cold-hard-math-tells-netflix-could-crash-70/
======
DoctorPenguin
But I won't subscribe to all the other streaming services just to watch one
show on each one. Netflix isgreat because I can watch everything in one place.
When this changes, pirating shows will be more comfortable again.

------
DaiPlusPlus
Solution: Have Disney buy Netflix.

